

How much traffic is a lot of traffic for a website? - Gullanian
http://webmasters.stackexchange.com/q/17914/5727

======
Gullanian
Obviously a fun sort of question, as it's highly dependant on your niche etc,
but a lot of people seem to throw around relative traffic terms without
quantifying it which is very misleading imo.

